# THE RUNWAY > Luxury Travel Forum >  Enjoy Laidback Comfort with Luxury Hotels in New Delhi

## mano133

Planning on a relaxing trip to New Delhi. If you can afford between Rs. 3000- Rs. 5000 per night, one can enjoy stays at one of the many luxury hotels in New Delhi. Several 3 or 4 star hotels offer end-to-end service which includes top of the line rooms with best beddings and luxurious bathrooms, more than 1 restaurant severing various types of foods and other special services such as spa, message and evening parties. Staying in one of these luxurious hotels is guaranteed to make your stay at New Delhi extremely memorable. You can find may such 3 star hotels for New Delhi at .com. Prices vary by city and the time of the year.


New Delhi hotels

----------

